# Rocky Fork Catfish Tourney 4-5



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Deer Creek Catfish Association April 5 Club Tourney....

Another awesome tourney at Rocky Fork Lake!

1st Place - Dan Speakman, Cheryl Borders, Dwayne Robbins 42.8 lbs.

2nd Place - Randy Holschuh, Charles Hill, Clark Hill 40.8 lbs.

3rd Place - Jack Creed, Eric Brammer 38.6 lbs.

BIGCAT - Damon Wright and Robert Barok 12.2 lbs. channel cat

Split the Pot - Tom Johnson

Air temp. 55 at launch, 39 at weigh-in, water temp. 47


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice weights. What was the limit there?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

our limit is 6 catfish....club rules state that only two can be over 28".

Rocky has been good to us in the last month. The March 22 tourney was 254.2 lbs. and this one was 327.2 lbs. For lake fishing that is CRAZY weight! Especially, when there were only about 15 teams fishing each tourney.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Tom,
Here are the pic you sent me. Hope you don't mind them being posted here.
First Place:








Second Place:








Third Place:








Big Cat:


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice cats. How often do you guys do this sort of tourney? I'm assuming you use different lakes? Sounds like a blast.
Thanks for the post.:B


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

This will give you an idea about some Ohio catfish tournaments.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=90225


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW.........those are some great weights..............CONGRATS to everyone !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Man those are some awsome weights! Dang nice channels you guys got out there!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We hold about 6 opens and 6 club tournaments per year. For more info. just click on www.deercreekcatfish.com

Rocky Fork has been on, the last two tourneys. Any of you guys there this weekend? Try the fisherman's wharf area. Fish the creek channel 15-18 feet of water using cut shad and be ready to have some fun.

As Jeff posted.... we are a qualifier for Cabela's King Kat and the Ohio Catfish Classic. Come out and fish with us... we'll be at Buckeye Lake April 19 for an open tournament.


----------

